# Apache und allem was dazugehört auf Suse 9.0



## ProToniX (30. Januar 2004)

Gibts irgendwo ne komplett anleitung wie man so was realisieren kann ? weil ich bekomm den apache net zum laufen mysql und php net installiert...

Lässt sich sowas auf nem 1000er athlon mit suse 9.0 realisieren weil ich kann den server dann an ne 50Mbit leitung hängen aber erst muss er ma laufen *gg*


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2004)

Klar gibt es komplette Anleitungen, z.B. hier:

http://susehowto.rootforum.de/ 

http://www.rootforum.de/faq/index.php?sid=121621&aktion=anzeigen&rubrik=001 

Ich habe nen Apache, PHP, Perl, mySQL auf nem 350 P2 laufen.. Natuerlich reicht die Ausstattung  - normal! Es sei denn, du moechtest irgendwelche richtig derb Datenbanklastige Sachen machen, dann koennte es ggf. knapp werden.


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von axess _
> *
> Ich habe nen Apache, PHP, Perl, mySQL auf nem 350 P2 laufen.. Natuerlich reicht die Ausstattung  - normal! Es sei denn, du moechtest irgendwelche richtig derb Datenbanklastige Sachen machen, dann koennte es ggf. knapp werden. *



Selbst dann nicht. Erst wenn der server ähnlich wie Tutorials.de frequentiert wird, erst dann kommt es zu Hardwareengpässen. 

100 gleichzeitige Besucher auf einem Forum hällt auch ein Pentium 100 - 200 Mhz aus.


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2004)

Danke fuer die Information, man lernt nie aus!


----------



## ProToniX (31. Januar 2004)

Danke für die tipss läuft alles auch soweit gut nur manchmal bekomme ich einfach nen error wenn ich mit php auf die SQL datenbank connecten will

Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock'  weiss einer was das sein kann ?


----------

